# Disappointing harvest



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

Last year I had 2 hives and harvested 15 gallons of honey. Nice spring hot and dry summer.

This year I have 5 hives and only harvested 9 gallons. This Spring there was a rain shower every other day washing the nectar away. So far Summer has been nice, not as hot and showers once a week.

They say we get a fall harvest about once every 7 years so hopefully this will be the year.


----------



## Andrei (Jul 9, 2013)

But how is the bee population in the hives?
Are there "tools" for harvest?
Queen is young and productive?
On many colonies when the queen is aging and the population dropping and we do nothing the collapse is near. 
That is why we need to intervene sometimes.
And of course, do we have honey bees or meat bees is important to know.
Not all cows give a lot of milk and not all honey bees have a surplus of honey to share.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes those spring rains do mess up the collection of necter. But with the improved summer weather the fall harvest should be much better.


 Al


----------

